# I just don't care about my future



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't care if I end up jobless, homeless, or in prison. 

I realize I'm lucky to not be in any of those situations, but I really wouldn't care if I was.

And of course retards on the internet seem to think if you don't care about school, you are automatically a spoiled rich brat. I'm not spoiled. I don't expect my parents to pay for everything. I'm moving out at 18 even if I don't have a job . I'm not one of those people who think they will be a Bill Gates dropout because I'm 100% certain I won't be. I do my work in school, but honestly I don't care at all about my grades. The only thing I hate is disappointing my parents. After 18, though, I'll be on my own and it won't matter if I become a doctor or a homeless person


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I completely forgot I had 4 chapters to read in a book and a lab report on god knows what


----------



## PaintItBlack (May 9, 2013)

I couldn't care less about school, grades, or any of that stupid things.
People who think school prepares you for future and "teaches" you something are idiots.
I never learned a single thing in school, I just wanted to get out of that hell hole and live my life.
I learned all I know by myself or on the Internet, I don't speak best english because its my second language but I learned it by myself while watching movies, playing games, or using Internet and not in school.
I'm sorry you still have to sit in that hell for 7-8 hours every day, I know how it feels.

I also don't care about my future, tbh I wanted to be homeless, think about it, only things you need to worry about are where to sleep and where to find food.
Of course its not good or anything like that but If u ask me it sounds much better than working 8-10 hours every day until I die, worrying about rent, cars, insurance and all that stupid things.

Well you didn't really ask for help lol, but I hope this helped you at least a little, I mean, you are not alone.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i find it hard to care about most things theses days... i have no reason to really... im a dead man walking


----------

